# Venom Forum



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

anyone know why the venom forum is down???????


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I also want to know..


----------



## James (Aug 18, 2007)

youon about the venom room? pm siuk: victory:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm on it!


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

We've not paid the bill. :blush:


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Lee.... Doddamnit, man..

You have to settle with my forum until it´s solved then.. :2thumb:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Morbid said:


> Lee.... Doddamnit, man..
> 
> You have to settle with my forum until it´s solved then.. :2thumb:


Nice try Miqe. 

Simon needs to get his wallet out!

As soon as he does, I can reactivate the site instantly.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, well.. You can´t blame a guy for trying, right.. :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Quite! 

As soon as I can get in touch with Simon, the site will be up again.

Until such time, there isn't anything I can do.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

ahh....I was wondering why I couldn't log on :whistling2:

Oh well I'm sure it will be sorted out in due time.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

It will!

Simon doesn't have the internet at the moment.

Please bear with us.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Come on Guys get the forum up again!!!!!!


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, there is nothing I can do without Simon's bank account details or permission to rent more web space, as it's all in his name. 

I had an email from his father telling me that he has no internet at the moment.

My hands are momentarily tied.


----------



## dendrobatesrule (Aug 30, 2008)

*whats it called*

what is the vnom forum called:whistling2::whip:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

demonboy999 said:


> what is the vnom forum called:whistling2::whip:


OOPS

This site is currently unavailable.​ If you are the owner of this site, please contact us at 1-480-505-8855 at your earliest convenience.​


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

OK, I have news - some good, some not so good!

The good news is; I have now taken over the payments for the Venom Room, hence we will not have this trouble again.

The bad news is; after 3 emails requesting payment were ignored, our hosting company deleted the forum and database.

We have three choices;
*
Option one: *

We can pay $150 to have them recover the site from their back-ups and carry on from where we left off. 

I don't know how much that would be each, but it can't be that much.
*
Option two: *

I can re-build the site from scratch. 

This will take at least a few days (maybe weeks), as I really don't have that much time spare to do it at the moment.

*Option three: *

I can provide someone with a pre-configured forum and they can put all the rooms etc back into it. 

It's not that difficult, but you will need to be running Apache (or equivalent) on a computer that you have root (admin) access on.



Options two and three will mean that we lose all previous posts and individual post counts. 

The choice (as they say) is yours!


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd be willing to pay a share if I was joined by other key members. That is members who have contributed to the site.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lee

I'll chip in!!!!

If all us regulars do so it should work our cheap!!!

Keep us up to date and tell us when you needs cash!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I apologise for what happened guys for some reason the direct debit didnt pay out of my account and it couldnt of happened at a worse time I didnt even know what had happened until it was too late because I didnt have the internet and have had some other personal issues as well.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Simon: Shit happends.. 

I´ll chip in as well.. Also need how much and when.. Perhaps where to too..


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

That's great chaps.

I need to know how many people are willing to do so and I'll to the calculations and make the necessary arrangements/phone calls.

Phone your friends.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll chip in too


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

As it stands that's ~£18 each.

Call/email some of the other members and see if anyone else would be willing to chip in.

The more that agree, the less everyone will have to pay.

Either that, or we'll have to start again!


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

You know i will


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

We're back up ladies and gents!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't appear to be able to log in:bash:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry ol' boy! 

You have to re-register.

We've started again.

Get in there and get posting!


----------

